# Blaircrows?



## SKAustin

After a few days on my arse with an Achilles Tendon injury, I was finally able to get myself moving again today. I decided to scrap the plans for a few more corpses and go for a simpler "eerie" look. Something that would fit the Witch House theme for this years haunt. This was the outcome; A sort of "Blair witch" type scarecrow.

This was another throw-together idea, but I really like the outcome. Nice and simple, a few Lindberg skulls, some sticks, a few screws and some sisal twine. oh, yeah, and some wal-mart freaky fabric.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I like those. They are simple, but disturbing at the same time.


----------



## niblique71

Yea they have a VERY Creepy feeling to them. Sometimes the simpler props are the best.. GREAT WORK


----------



## dynoflyer

That's a very good idea! I like it! Mind if I steal it?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Thumbs up to this! I love it. So tribal/primitive looking!


----------



## skeletonowl

Pure awesome improv! I love it! These will provide a drastic rise in creepy witch-like atmosphere!


----------



## Otaku

Very creepy, indeed! How tall are they?


----------



## SKAustin

Thanks for all the positive comments.



dynoflyer said:


> That's a very good idea! I like it! Mind if I steal it?


Not at all, steal away.



Otaku said:


> Very creepy, indeed! How tall are they?


they stand 8', 9' and 9.5' but will be mounted to a tapered wood retaining wall. Where they will be viewed, they will each stand about 7' tall.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Me Likey Me Likey


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like these guys. They look like something feral tribes would set up along the boundaries of their territories to warn away intruders.


----------



## goneferal

These are good. Simple, creepy, depending on how these got light, these could add a really nice element to your haunt.


----------



## cerinad

I love these! Nicely done! !!


----------



## fritz42_male

SKAustin said:


> After a few days on my arse with an Achilles Tendon injury, I was finally able to get myself moving again today. I decided to scrap the plans for a few more corpses and go for a simpler "eerie" look. Something that would fit the Witch House theme for this years haunt. This was the outcome; A sort of "Blair witch" type scarecrow.
> 
> This was another throw-together idea, but I really like the outcome. Nice and simple, a few Lindberg skulls, some sticks, a few screws and some sisal twine. oh, yeah, and some wal-mart freaky fabric.


Score 10 out of 10 for the Skellys and another 10 out of 10 for correct use of the word 'arse'


----------



## PirateLady

Love these guys really have a creepy feeling to them...


----------



## Joiseygal

Looks nice and creepy!!!!


----------



## Ryan Wern

Looks like something off of the "Predator" movie. Good job


----------



## hpropman

Wow I love these! I will have to make some of these for my haunt this year. :devil: Thanks for posting this!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Looks like this guy gets made up here in Washington, adding to my scarecrow row this year....as a matter of fact, I have all the parts for this in the garage with exception of a few bits of tree to be collected. Great quick prop!


----------



## morbidmike

these guy's are great !!!


----------



## Darkwalker

Those are very cool. These are going on the top of my prop list for next year.
Thanks for the pic.


----------



## hpropman

OK I got the sticks for these guys today. Dam sticker bushes I am all scratched up. Anyway do you have any more pictures of these guys any detail pictures of how you made them? Is the skull just stuck on the top of the stick with the other two side sticks supporting it? Sorry one last question did you glue the creepy cloth to the sticks or sew it up with fishing line or something? Thanks again!


----------



## SKAustin

hpropman said:


> OK I got the sticks for these guys today. Dam sticker bushes I am all scratched up. Anyway do you have any more pictures of these guys any detail pictures of how you made them? Is the skull just stuck on the top of the stick with the other two side sticks supporting it? Sorry one last question did you glue the creepy cloth to the sticks or sew it up with fishing line or something? Thanks again!


I don't have any other pics that would give you any insight on the build, but I can give a quick rundown.

First, I cut the sticks to the desired lengths, pre-drilled the screw holes and screwed the different sticks into place. Then I lashed the joints up to cover the screws and give the appearance that they were held together only by the lashings. The skulls are simply placed onto the stick (stick stuck up thru the hole), and the fabric was just draped over it. They held up well to a fair breeze, so i saw no need to glue the fabric into place, but that may change if it becomes a problem.


----------



## hpropman

Cool thanks for the reply! I will take some pictures when I make them.


----------



## IMU

Great idea ... love these!


----------



## fick209

I love these! Very simple and very creepy!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I can totally see this in my front yard leading up to the witch display. Thanks!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sometimes simple is best. love the look of these!


----------



## ghubertu

Wow, one amazing bright side and result of having a nagging injury... now I'm re-thinking my yard project/design, thanks for the idea; they look intimidating!!


----------



## Aquayne

I love simple but with lots of theatrical flair and mood. Brilliant use of common materials.


----------



## BrainSkillet

These are so cool! Looks like I have one more prop to build too. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## 350kaptain

Simple, but awesome feel. I will be building some this weekend!


----------



## tot13

I thought I had already posted on this SK, but I love them. In fact, I loved them so much I stole them, lol. I just happened to have 4 mached skulls that never found a place at the Trail . . . but they do now. They're set up with a motion sensor and one red flood and one yellow flood and they get tons of comments. And I'm continually explaining "Blaircrows" to folks, lol. Thanks very much for sharing this very clever and effective idea with us.


----------



## beelce

Oh yesssssss.....
I like the look of these guys


----------



## beelce

Motion sensors and red spots !!!???
TOT...dude I can't wait to see you stuff.......


----------



## scourge999

Wow, this forum has the most inventive people. I love everything I see here but this is just the right amount of simple and super effective. Very creepy, excellnt props. Thank you for posting these amazing creations.


----------



## vurderlak

These are awesome. Simple but effective. A great eerie look.


----------



## SKAustin

tot13 said:


> I thought I had already posted on this SK, but I love them. In fact, I loved them so much I stole them, lol. I just happened to have 4 mached skulls that never found a place at the Trail . . . but they do now. They're set up with a motion sensor and one red flood and one yellow flood and they get tons of comments. And I'm continually explaining "Blaircrows" to folks, lol. Thanks very much for sharing this very clever and effective idea with us.


Glad you were able to use the idea. I'd love to see photos of yours.


----------



## debbie5

Are these up yet in your yard? (anticipating...)


----------



## Nosferatu

Thats it!!! I needed 1 more addition to my yard this year. Very Cool, Very Creepy! Imitation is the Highest Form of Flattery, Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## SKAustin

debbie5 said:


> Are these up yet in your yard? (anticipating...)


Not up as of yet Debbie, Plans are to set everything up on the 25th.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

FYI, if you do your lashings right, you don't need to screw the wood together! A nice side effect of having a Boy Scout in the house is his Dad gets to learn all the stuff too...


----------



## SKAustin

MacabreRob said:


> FYI, if you do your lashings right, you don't need to screw the wood together! A nice side effect of having a Boy Scout in the house is his Dad gets to learn all the stuff too...


Oh no worries there, I did my lashings right.. I was also a boy scout, and a camp counselor for a few years after that. I used the screws as added support. I'm hoping that these will last several years.


----------



## Acid PopTart

You've heard it a lot I'm sure by now, but I gotta say that these are indeed simple but lend *so much* to the atmosphere. Reminds me of how effective the right scarecrow is or how in some scenes in movies, it's just the right angle of a lonely path or that certain shadow or tombstone. I know it may not have been your goal, but these have a very vodou feel to them, so ....... hope you don't mind, I'm gonna try something similar (_right now actually_) to build for my yard since I have a vodou theme going.


----------



## debbie5

SKAustin said:


> Not up as of yet Debbie, Plans are to set everything up on the 25th.


Oh good. Then I can stop being a creeper & going past your house every time I'm over there..lol. You have lots of people on your street who decorate! That's great to see!


----------



## kprimm

Very cool props, I would like to have some of these as well. Very nice work and a cool simple idea.


----------

